# best knife for the impending coronavirus zombie apocalypse?



## inferno (Jan 27, 2020)

Yeah just wanted to check with you guys which kitchen knife would be best for self defense when the coronavirus zombies starts showing up? 

I guess i should have filled in the questionnaire, but its too long.

I think my preferred coronavirus zombie apocalypse repellant tool would be a cheap aus8 deba. 
its quite strong and beefy and it seems plenty tough and durable. 

What would you choose? 240 gyuto?


----------



## minibatataman (Jan 27, 2020)

Cheap tuna sword. I think the extra range will help against those pesky sneezers. Something cheap because I want it tough, not pretty. 

On a more serious note, I feel the media is sensationalizing something that's not that big (yet). 
People are freaking out about 40 something deaths. The flu killed 80,000 last year. One should always be cautious but I can't help but feel this is only getting so much traction because WW3 is no longer big news and they need to find that next big thing to scare people about.


----------



## Corradobrit1 (Jan 27, 2020)

If the zombies are taking over there is only one knife for the job. Screw the 401K

https://www.japanesenaturalstones.com/yoshiaki-fujiwara-365mm-tamahagene-watetsu-sakimaru-takobiki/

And for those quiet downtime moments I can play with the different handles and fingerstones.

Alternatively, I'd love to see the patina I get on a Ashihamono Honyaki when introduced to Zombie blood, enriched with Corona virus DNA. I bet its killer.


----------



## labor of love (Jan 27, 2020)

I noticed the new recipes sub forum. Anybody got a good bat soup recipe they would care to share?


----------



## WildBoar (Jan 27, 2020)

I'm banking on 'the knife' being a Martell Suji or a Burke scimitar. If it isn't I will be farked.


----------



## Corradobrit1 (Jan 27, 2020)

WildBoar said:


> I'm banking on 'the knife' being a Martell Suji or a Burke scimitar. If it isn't I will be farked.


Catcheside is working on a blade that would be right up your alley


----------



## panda (Jan 27, 2020)

mini katana in tamahagane, best for stabbing through eyes


----------



## Kristoffer (Jan 27, 2020)

Another vote for length! 300 mm + is the way to go. 

I’m a bit worried the 90/10 edge on the Masahiro might steer something terrible though.


----------



## Corradobrit1 (Jan 27, 2020)

labor of love said:


> I noticed the new recipes sub forum. Anybody got a good bat soup recipe they would care to share?








Yumyum. Perfectly seasoned with Coronavirus


----------



## Caleb Cox (Jan 27, 2020)

Not sure where the blade for this beast came from (I'm guessing Ebay) but I added a lacewood handle for a touch of class. Like the bottle opener on the spine.


----------



## danemonji (Jan 27, 2020)

My kato 240 wh pair dual wield should do the trick together with my gransfors bruks small forest axe.


----------



## ACHiPo (Jan 27, 2020)

Corradobrit1 said:


> View attachment 70008
> 
> 
> Yumyum. Perfectly seasoned with Coronavirus


Uggh. Now I'm going to spend the rest of the afternoon trying to unsee that!


----------



## inferno (Jan 27, 2020)

minibatataman said:


> extra range



good idea! i'm thinking i could actually tape my deba to an umbrella to extend the range. like a spear.


----------



## M1k3 (Jan 27, 2020)

Something Munetoshi. On a pole or something.


----------



## daveb (Jan 27, 2020)

Easy day. 320mm Gude. Next question?


----------



## vMinh Nguyen (Jan 27, 2020)

the top to dispatch with, the bottom to fillet...


----------



## TSF415 (Jan 27, 2020)

I think my hvb 270 workhorse will be perfect. Nice heavy handle I can use to just “pistol whip” someone with if I’m unsure at the time of they’re zombie or not.


----------



## Hassanbensober (Jan 27, 2020)

If a am ever awoke by an intruder I’m coming out of my bedroom with something scary. Not pictured foster brothers hog splitter.


----------



## thebradleycrew (Jan 27, 2020)

Come on, folks. If a zombie apocalypse hits, the best knife is clearly going to be a SCAR 17. I don't want to be anywhere near folks to risk getting sick, so I'd rather "reach out" and engage them in another way.


----------



## minibatataman (Jan 27, 2020)

inferno said:


> good idea! i'm thinking i could actually tape my deba to an umbrella to extend the range. like a spear.


Or a five foot wa handle


----------



## Barmoley (Jan 27, 2020)




----------



## aszma (Jan 27, 2020)

Hassanbensober said:


> If a am ever awoke by an intruder I’m coming out of my bedroom with something scary. Not pictured foster brothers hog splitter. View attachment 70016


can i ask what the second from the left is because thats the knife i want for the coronavirus Armageddon


----------



## Hassanbensober (Jan 27, 2020)

aszma said:


> can i ask what the second from the left is because thats the knife i want for the coronavirus Armageddon


Yoshimune negikiri water melon knife. For obvious reasons if you bring one of these to work everyone will be very interested.


----------



## Chuckles (Jan 27, 2020)

I have always wanted a Nick Wheeler Bowie for this scenario but for kitchen knives I would take this Rader. The Damascus butt plate could be a skull crusher. One of my favorite knives ever.


----------



## Benuser (Jan 27, 2020)

Sab bad ass slicer.


----------



## Corradobrit1 (Jan 28, 2020)

Benuser said:


> Sab bad ass slicer.


That would need a full sharpening session after dispatching a couple of the undead.


----------



## Luftmensch (Jan 28, 2020)

minibatataman said:


> Cheap tuna sword.



+1... 

You'd want reach... surely?


----------



## GorillaGrunt (Jan 28, 2020)

Hassanbensober said:


> If a am ever awoke by an intruder I’m coming out of my bedroom with something scary. Not pictured foster brothers hog splitter. View attachment 70016



is that that 400mm nakiri that was on knifewear?

Not having that I’d have to go with my Tou 300mm sakimaru sujihiki. They delivered it to my work and one of my cooks saw the long box from Japan and said “oh, what’s in there, a katana?” I said “funny you should say that...”


----------



## Benuser (Jan 28, 2020)

Corradobrit1 said:


> That would need a full sharpening session after dispatching a couple of the undead.


Three strokes on cardboard if you want to be nice with ten other victims.


----------



## lemeneid (Jan 28, 2020)

Screw that! In a coronavirus apocalypse, I’m unleashing my kamikotos that I’ve kept for emergencies like these!


----------



## zeaderan (Jan 28, 2020)

Not sure what this is... My uncle pulled it out with a grin this weekend but seems like a good candidate


----------



## rob (Jan 28, 2020)

If length is required, maybe this Yu Kurosaki 450mm Suji. 

With 240 Gyuto for size comparison.


----------



## NO ChoP! (Jan 28, 2020)

Something like an old 2 handed Betty cleaver, or I would fashion something like this in the shop...


----------



## TRPV4 (Jan 28, 2020)

1.5 meter Oroshi Hocho


----------



## XooMG (Jan 28, 2020)

I haven't prepared a knife but am finishing up a blowgun for Lunar New Year. Should be compatible with some brands of dart syringe in case we need remote antidote/vaccine administration.


----------



## WildBoar (Jan 28, 2020)

Great. So the zombies can pull the syringes out of their necks, now full of virus-containing body fluids, and inject them into the people they catch. I'll stick with knives


----------



## Dendrobatez (Jan 28, 2020)

I like where NO ChoP! Is going. Use this and fashion some magazine armour like in WWZ.....


----------



## Xenif (Jan 28, 2020)

This will work well up close, but have you thought about some kind of face protection from zombie juices ?


----------



## Corradobrit1 (Jan 28, 2020)

Xenif said:


> This will work well up close, but have you thought about some kind of face protection from zombie juices ? View attachment 70100
> View attachment 70101


Coming to a NASA space station near you.


----------



## ModRQC (Jan 28, 2020)

All of these sound good, but we need think about some blade-heavy paring knives by numbers for throwing, and perhaps a couple barrels full of metal shavings from your thinning sessions for some homemade explosives. For close combat when I get there, I'd rather invest my efforts first in some protection - closed helmet, leg padding, elbow long thick rubber gloves - and then I guess a solid utility knife for the lefty and a rugged meat cleaver for the righty would give me as much leverage as anything else one could choose from kitchen tools.


----------



## ma_sha1 (Jan 28, 2020)

Sorry to be the party pooper here. Lets stop fueling the panic hype of Coronavirus & keep our mob mentality in check, stop piling it on.

“Dr O'Sullivan said that deaths related to the virus need to be compared to other illnesses, such as influenza - which kills around 1 million people a year - and issues like cholera, infectious diseases and malnutrition, which collectively lead to the death of more than five million children around the world each year.”

https://www.google.com/amp/s/www.ne...s-not-to-get-overwhelmed-by-the-hype.amp.html


----------



## WildBoar (Jan 28, 2020)

We do not need to stop piling it on, but thank you for the suggestion. It is all in a light-hearted spirit.


----------



## M1k3 (Jan 28, 2020)




----------



## inferno (Jan 28, 2020)

ma_sha1 said:


> Sorry to be the party pooper here. Lets stop fueling the panic hype of Coronavirus & keep our mob mentality in check, stop piling it on.




coronavirus is the new ebola!

we are just taking our ethical and moral responsibility by preparing for the worst, should that day come.

i have started a coronavirus apocalypse survival training program! i do intervals of watching old bear grylls episodes mixed with watching old "the walking dead" episodes.

when i have watched 2 episodes i go out in nature for practical survival training. its raining outside and its quite cold so i limit my survival training to 10 minutes at a time, out on the lawn in my back yard. so far i have survived for over 40 minutes.

there is an old saying here, almost as old as time itself:
its better to have a deba taped to an umbrella and never need it than need it but not have it!


----------



## Hassanbensober (Jan 28, 2020)

GorillaGrunt said:


> is that that 400mm nakiri that was on knifewear?
> 
> Not having that I’d have to go with my Tou 300mm sakimaru sujihiki. They delivered it to my work and one of my cooks saw the long box from Japan and said “oh, what’s in there, a katana?” I said “funny you should say that...”


I got it at a frames I believe they still stock it.


----------



## Tim Rowland (Jan 28, 2020)

CCK Big Rhino Hog Splitter with new two handed handle.


----------



## Carl Kotte (Jan 31, 2020)

For zombies I’ve had good results with these before. 



The random serration seems to confuse them. One of these in each hand and you’re well prepared to Cut some mushy zombie flesh.


----------



## Michi (Jan 31, 2020)




----------



## vicv (Jan 31, 2020)

I like the big CCK butcher knife. I don't know how to embed a photo but Google search brings it up


----------



## inferno (Feb 1, 2020)

its over 9000 now!!


----------



## brooksie967 (Feb 1, 2020)

What a novel idea.


----------



## ModRQC (Feb 21, 2020)

For those who by chance perhaps own the game, go see Plague: Evolved, and if you have access to levels developed by users, you'll find one named "Coronavirus", published in 2016 by myself (ModRQC). Not to brag or something but it's truly one of the best illness I played in this game, with an informative intro and coherent/well documented use of symptoms and other developments. Ok ok just wanted to let people know about it, fun to play and trendy you know! 

My stats incidentally went off the roof recently, from almost nothing to hundreds of subscribers, a couple of favorites, and good ratings. Wondering why...


----------



## pgugger (Feb 21, 2020)

I prefer traditional Japanese single-bevel zombie slayers.


----------



## Michi (Feb 21, 2020)

So far, more than 2,200 people have died from this virus, and over 75,000 people have been infected. That is about three times the number of fatalities from the SARS outbreak in 2002/2003, and about ten times the number of infections. Something to think about…


----------



## inferno (Feb 21, 2020)

china in probably under reporting this by 5-10x too. i still have a 80crv2 sword though. and 2 fiskars axes. i feel prepared.


----------



## Hz_zzzzzz (Feb 21, 2020)

inferno said:


> china in probably under reporting this by 5-10x too. i still have a 80crv2 sword though. and 2 fiskars axes. i feel prepared.


You are absolutely right. Actually I heard that the Chinese government is able to be hiding 1 millions bodies in Wuhan because the rest 10 million people living in the city don’t know how to use their smart phones to tell the rest of the world truth.


----------



## Hz_zzzzzz (Feb 21, 2020)

inferno said:


> china in probably under reporting this by 5-10x too. i still have a 80crv2 sword though. and 2 fiskars axes. i feel prepared.


And you know what? The WHO sent a team to Wuhan last month and they praised the efforts made by the Chinese government afterwards. They must be either blind or corrupt.


----------



## panda (Feb 21, 2020)

ma_sha1 said:


> Sorry to be the party pooper here. Lets stop fueling the panic hype of Coronavirus & keep our mob mentality in check, stop piling it on.
> 
> “Dr O'Sullivan said that deaths related to the virus need to be compared to other illnesses, such as influenza - which kills around 1 million people a year - and issues like cholera, infectious diseases and malnutrition, which collectively lead to the death of more than five million children around the world each year.”
> 
> https://www.google.com/amp/s/www.ne...s-not-to-get-overwhelmed-by-the-hype.amp.html


way to kill the vibe..


----------



## Xenif (Feb 22, 2020)

Hz_zzzzzz said:


> And you know what? The WHO sent a team to Wuhan last month and they praised the efforts made by the Chinese government afterwards. They must be either blind or corrupt.


Lol trust in the Chinese Gov't? Im assuming you arent Chinese then ..... ?


----------



## Hz_zzzzzz (Feb 22, 2020)

Xenif said:


> Lol trust in the Chinese Gov't? Im assuming you arent Chinese then ..... ?


I don’t trust the government but I don’t trust some pure speculation based on no fact either. Believe what you want to believe. I just happen to have a few friends and relatives in Wuhan that I’ve been talking with closely recently. What do I know?


----------



## Gjackson98 (Feb 22, 2020)

Hz_zzzzzz said:


> And you know what? The WHO sent a team to Wuhan last month and they praised the efforts made by the Chinese government afterwards. They must be either blind or corrupt.



I am from Wuhan, most of my family are medical related and all the ones from Wuhan are fighting at the front line. It’s heart broken to hear some of their real news in the hospital. 

To not kill this thread, I will leave the conversation at “The situation is insane, the Chinese government is far from ‘doing a good job’ I won’t say everything the Chinese government did was bad, due to the amount of the people infected and resources they have. But it’s surely their fault that this outbreak happened and the people from Human are paying bills they leftover with their lives and freedom. “


----------



## Gjackson98 (Feb 22, 2020)

inferno said:


> china in probably under reporting this by 5-10x too. i still have a 80crv2 sword though. and 2 fiskars axes. i feel prepared.



What you really will need is some masks and gloves my friend...


----------



## Xenif (Feb 22, 2020)

To put this thread back on its rails, does it have to be a knife ?

Spear of Longinus from Evangelion


----------



## Hz_zzzzzz (Feb 22, 2020)

Gjackson98 said:


> I am from Wuhan, most of my family are medical related and all the ones from Wuhan are fighting at the front line. It’s heart broken to hear some of their real news in the hospital.
> 
> To not kill this thread, I will leave the conversation at “The situation is insane, the Chinese government is far from ‘doing a good job’ I won’t say everything the Chinese government did was bad, due to the amount of the people infected and resources they have. But it’s surely their fault that this outbreak happened and the people from Human are paying bills they leftover with their lives and freedom. “


The local government wrongly overlooked this virus in the early phase which definitely caused much more pain than it should have. But I see nothing seriously wrong with the actions they took once they realize how bad it is. If you look at what the Japanese government is doing with the cruise, I don’t think Chinese government is doing a bad job at all.

And my original comment was just for the statement “China is probably under reporting it by 5x-10x.” Since you are from Wuhan, you probably know more. Do you believe that there are 300K-700K more infected patients that China is hiding?


----------



## Gjackson98 (Feb 22, 2020)

Hz_zzzzzz said:


> The local government wrongly overlooked this virus in the early phase which definitely caused much more pain than it should have. But I see nothing seriously wrong with the actions they took once they realize how bad it is. If you look at what the Japanese government is doing with the cruise, I don’t think Chinese government is doing a bad job at all.



What the news didn’t report was
1. the first case of infection happened in early October. So virus has been spreading freely for 3 month before it made it to the news. 

2.hospital sent out and burn average 300 bodies/ day for the past month (reporting only 2200 total) 

3. No supplies, doctors at hospital are wearing trash bags and swimming goggles working 20hr days without bathroom breaks or meal breaks to save supplies. 
Most donation didn’t even make to the hospital. Some through red cross and “disappeared” 
Chinese government refused to accept donated for the early to mid stage of the virus, good amount of the supplies that were donated by other country end up getting donated to other neighbors countries FROM CHINA. 

And many more.. 

however taking knives, I will go with a traditional Bowie knife


----------



## Hz_zzzzzz (Feb 22, 2020)

Gjackson98 said:


> What the news didn’t report was
> 1. the first case of infection happened in early October. So virus has been spreading freely for 3 month before it made it to the news.
> 
> 2.hospital sent out and burn average 300 bodies/ day for the past month (reporting only 2200 total)
> ...


Based on the 7/1000 natural death rate reported for Wuhan in 2018. Wuhan is going to have 11,000,000*7/1000/365 = 211 bodies everyday regardless of the coronavirus. So (300 - 210)*30 = ?


----------



## Gjackson98 (Feb 22, 2020)

Hz_zzzzzz said:


> Based on the 7/1000 natural death rate reported for Wuhan in 2018. Wuhan is going to have 11,000,000*7/1000/365 = 211 bodies everyday regardless of the coronavirus. So (300 - 210)*30 = ?



Let me correct myself, 300 dead body from virus containment area. They share 1 body bag for 6 bodies now to save supplies.


----------



## Hz_zzzzzz (Feb 22, 2020)

I’ll stop here since I’ve fully expressed my opinion.

You guys keep having fun, especially Gjackson. Your family are fighting with death at the front line, they must be very happy that you can make some fun out of it so that not everything it produces is pain.


----------



## ModRQC (Feb 22, 2020)

In Wuhan they implemented the rule that a clinical positive is to be counted towards the infected until proven otherwise. Which is a good move. This boosts the stats - mostly those of the infection count, but probably a tiny bit of the death count. Still it is worrisome to say the least. As viruses evolve they tend to get stronger: SARS spread well but wasn't nearly as lethal as MERS but MERS didn't spread so well because the cells it attacked first implied that a preexisting condition had weakened those in most of the infected. I think the stat I used at the time I documented this was that MERS had only 20% of SARS infection toll, but still managed to reach about 60% of SARS death toll.


----------



## Gjackson98 (Feb 22, 2020)

Hz_zzzzzz said:


> I’ll stop here since I’ve fully expressed my opinion.
> 
> You guys keep having fun, especially Gjackson. Your family are fighting with death at the front line, they must be very happy that you can make some fun out of it so that not everything it produces is pain.



Special time shouldn’t break ppl in spirits. 
We often joke with my family at the front line as well. Positive attitudes really helps.


----------



## ModRQC (Feb 22, 2020)

Hz_zzzzzz said:


> I’ll stop here since I’ve fully expressed my opinion.
> 
> You guys keep having fun, especially Gjackson. Your family are fighting with death at the front line, they must be very happy that you can make some fun out of it so that not everything it produces is pain.



I don't think having fun of an improbable outcome changes anything about those who are worried, those who are indirectly affected, and those who don't care in the slightest anyhow. 

I hope friends and relatives of yours will be fine man.


----------



## ModRQC (Feb 22, 2020)

Gjackson98 said:


> What you really will need is some masks and gloves my friend...



Yeah my first thought alright. Hope your friends and family will be fine as well Gjackson.


----------



## Hz_zzzzzz (Feb 22, 2020)

Gjackson98 said:


> Let me correct myself, 300 dead body from virus containment area. They share 1 body bag for 6 bodies now to save supplies.


I really shouldn’t be replying but this one...
The “6 bodies in a bag” is a rumor I specifically asked my relatives in Wuhan about a couple of days ago and they said it’s not true. They thought it was hilarious to believe the government wasn’t able to find a few hundreds body bags to use every day.


----------



## Gjackson98 (Feb 22, 2020)

ModRQC said:


> Yeah my first thought alright. Hope your friends and family will be fine as well Gjackson.



Thank you! So far only 1 in my family infected and cured. Few friends and their family were infected and also cured.


----------



## Gjackson98 (Feb 22, 2020)

Hz_zzzzzz said:


> I really shouldn’t be replying but this one...
> The “6 bodies in a bag” is a rumor I specifically asked my relatives in Wuhan about a couple of days ago and they said it’s not true. They thought it was hilarious to believe the government wasn’t able to find a few hundreds body bags to use every day.



I not going to reply to this one. Either or I hope your family will be healthy and safe as well.


----------



## ModRQC (Feb 22, 2020)

It's a rather insensitive topic but I stopped at "6" and "body bag". Last time I checked a body bag wasn't that big. Might have been true that at some point in the chaos though one was used for more than one. Even then... well I couldn't do that myself. Humanly speaking.


----------



## Hz_zzzzzz (Feb 22, 2020)

Gjackson98 said:


> I not going to reply to this one. Either or I hope your family will be healthy and safe as well.


Thank you. It’s good to know that the ones you know got cured. One of mine is still in hospital so I might get too sensitive at this moment. Wish your family and you all the best.


----------



## Gjackson98 (Feb 22, 2020)

Hz_zzzzzz said:


> Thank you. It’s good to know that the ones you know got cured. One of mine is still in hospital so I might get too sensitive at this moment. Wish your family and you all the best.



Sorry to hear that man. I really hope your family will be well soon. I have send you a PM.


----------



## ModRQC (Feb 22, 2020)

Back to our zombies though, here's a "mise en situation":

You find a putrid hand moving by itself in your house. Your first move is:

- giving it a pet name and play ball;

- asking "Is that you, hon?";

- taking a pic and post it on Facebook;

- hacking at it with your new cleaver and post results here;

- calling your stepmom and propose to lend a hand for her next Tupperware demo;

- none of the above; give your answer below...


----------



## Michi (Feb 22, 2020)

ModRQC said:


> You find a putrid hand moving by itself in your house.


You say, "Thank you Thing, lend a hand!"


----------



## Xenif (Feb 22, 2020)

Just remember to alway have someone you trust watch your back, thats important too.


----------



## Chuckles (Feb 22, 2020)

Generally speaking I think the Romans had a pretty good military strategy for zombies. Get a trash can lid and this guy.

https://www.zombietools.net/shop/diphos/


----------



## inferno (Feb 23, 2020)

Hz_zzzzzz said:


> You are absolutely right. Actually I heard that the Chinese government is able to be hiding 1 millions bodies in Wuhan because the rest 10 million people living in the city don’t know how to use their smart phones to tell the rest of the world truth.




the have changed the definitions many times over now since this started. so no one knows whats what anymore.
if someone died, from an unknown cause and they didn't actually test them then its not defined as death by coronavirus, even though it could be.

i could get by with only 2 numbers.

1 how many bodies did they burn or bury from jan1 to now, last year
2 how many bodies did they burn or bury this year in the same time frame. 

with only those 2 numbers i can "do the math" myself.


----------



## inferno (Feb 23, 2020)

Hz_zzzzzz said:


> The local government wrongly overlooked this virus in the early phase which definitely caused much more pain than it should have. But I see nothing seriously wrong with the actions they took once they realize how bad it is. If you look at what the Japanese government is doing with the cruise, I don’t think Chinese government is doing a bad job at all.
> 
> And my original comment was just for the statement “China is probably under reporting it by 5x-10x.” Since you are from Wuhan, you probably know more. Do you believe that there are 300K-700K more infected patients that China is hiding?



they way china combats this disease is probably the same way they will have to do it in the western world too i'm afraid. 
if this shows up in europe for instance they will have to do the exact same things to contain it. the healthcare systems here are already at like 120% capacity. 
even if just 1000 people get this around here there would be total chaos, they dont have the space in the hospitals, they dont have staff, they dont have the competence.
the whole system is just for show. and has been now for about 15-20 years.

and i''m 100% sure if this epidemic shows up here they would be trying to cover this up. "to prevent people from panicking". 100% sure.


----------



## Michi (Feb 23, 2020)

inferno said:


> and i''m 100% sure if this epidemic shows up here they would be trying to cover this up. "to prevent people from panicking". 100% sure.


Personally, I think that's unlikely. Simply because everyone knows that, by not stepping in early, they just end up allowing the infections to spread much wider and more rapidly. Which creates an even larger problem that is even more likely to make people panic.

Italy just today stepped in early and decisively and locked down Lombardy and Veneto. We don't know how effective this will be yet. But it is 100% guaranteed more effective than to try and hide things (which can't be done anyway).

There will be no cover-up in the US either. Simply because more than two people cannot keep a secret; especially when new cases pop up like mushrooms.

I suggest to bury the conspiracy theories.


----------



## inferno (Feb 23, 2020)

we have government agencies here that are suspiciously similar to the old german "propaganda ministery". 
and they have free hands to do almost whatever they like if they deem it necessary. for instance in an "emergency".


----------



## Matus (Feb 23, 2020)

Maybe before everyone continues this trash talk, a short thought could be given to those that have lost their loved ones. I am not saying that it was started with malicious intend, but it feels insensitive and lacking some human decency.

This thread was moved to off-topic for exactly this reason and should it go past fun-less jokes towards political discussion, it will disappear altogether.

I am open to a discussion if you think I am getting it the wrong way.


----------



## inferno (Feb 23, 2020)

no, we can keep politics out of it for sure.
but now when this disease actually took off with so many victims around the world the situation is a bit different compared to a month or 2 ago.

and much of this_* is*_ somewhat related to politics i guess. almost everything in todays world is related to politics one way or another. unfortunately.


----------



## NO ChoP! (Feb 23, 2020)

Influenza has killed 12000 to 61000 people a year since 2010 in America. Sometimes as high as 20% of the population will get the flu. 

We don't treat people with the flu like zombies.


----------



## boomchakabowwow (Feb 23, 2020)

I just bailed on my Tokyo leg of my trip. 
I’m still going to Taipei. 

I will have my Farmer model of my Swiss Army Knife.


----------



## ModRQC (Feb 24, 2020)

This thread I figured became a place to relieve some inner form of anguish in face of these events. I don't think anyone is being insensitive, even with the more serious posts AND the conspiracy theories and more or less credible rumors. People worry, and this couldn't finish as it has started as soon as we began to discuss the real thing, and the people involved especially.

I think that it's the right move to send this "off topic" at this point. Probably to drop it altogether. Or to discuss the virus seriously in another thread, if people need to and feel better doing so here where they can also gather the opinions of people from everywhere and feel less pressure.

The thing that is a bit heavy here could have been avoided with making this thread without the "coronavirus" attribute, kitchen knives vs zombies for sake of pop culture referential. That being said, I don't see no harm intended, but the more it continues the worse it'll get for sure.

If we're not to continue any serious discussion on the matter I'd like to extend wishes of well being for everyone concerned.


----------



## boomchakabowwow (Feb 24, 2020)

belay that last message from me. it was a nightmare to adjust my flights.

i pulled the chute on the entire trip, and i am gonna buy a 1974 Toyota FJ40 for retail therapy.


----------



## Barmoley (Feb 24, 2020)

boomchakabowwow said:


> belay that last message from me. it was a nightmare to adjust my flights.
> 
> i pulled the chute on the entire trip, and i am gonna buy a 1974 Toyota FJ40 for retail therapy.


Pictures of fj40, love those cars.


----------



## Caleb Cox (Feb 24, 2020)

It's okay if it needs a rust eraser, they run after the bodies rot off of them.


----------



## Xenif (Feb 24, 2020)

boomchakabowwow said:


> belay that last message from me. it was a nightmare to adjust my flights.
> 
> i pulled the chute on the entire trip, and i am gonna buy a 1974 Toyota FJ40 for retail therapy.


Hes got the right idea, Mad Maxx FJ40 would be sick


----------



## Michi (Feb 25, 2020)

A Four Corners broadcast about Coronavirus here:



It appears that there was considerable incompetence on part of Chinese local government during the the initial phases of the outbreak. They did indeed try to hide the seriousness of the situation and lost precious weeks that could have otherwise been used to better contain the outbreak.

This is not an easy watch, but I highly recommend it. Four Corners has been among Australia's very best investigative journalism for many years.


----------



## boomchakabowwow (Feb 25, 2020)

Barmoley said:


> Pictures of fj40, love those cars.



here is the target vehicle. the owner is anal. he wont show it until he fixes a steering bushing. he promises to call me. fingers crossed.


----------



## boomchakabowwow (Feb 25, 2020)

it isnt a real surprise China tried to hide it. 

when i was young, and my dad was dying of cancer. my parents would forbid us from telling anyone that dad had cancer. it was SO OBVIOUS!. it was like there was shame involved. i believe it is in our culture. hard to blame them for 2000 years of parental training. i wish them the best of luck. i am fortunate i do not have family over there anymore. direct family..but in reality, they are my people, and i feel awful for them. 

when i discovered i couldn't have kids, my mom was horrified when i would drop that little nugget of intel into a dinner party conversation like i was discussing my shoe-size. i'm not wired, "Chinese". eff it. i got tired of the old ladies asking why we didnt have kids.


----------



## Barmoley (Feb 25, 2020)

boomchakabowwow said:


> here is the target vehicle. the owner is anal. he wont show it until he fixes a steering bushing. he promises to call me. fingers crossed.
> 
> View attachment 72393


That looks very good, from this picture. You should see what https://www.icon4x4.com/ does with these. Diesel would be cool or go all the way with LS engine. Not a purest way to go, but just cool.


----------



## dafox (Feb 25, 2020)

Michi said:


> A Four Corners broadcast about Coronavirus here:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thank you Michi.


----------



## Paraffin (Feb 26, 2020)

boomchakabowwow said:


> here is the target vehicle. the owner is anal. he wont show it until he fixes a steering bushing. he promises to call me. fingers crossed.
> 
> View attachment 72393



Have you ever driven one of those? Egad... at least do some test drives first. 

I'm familiar with these things from time spent in Central and South America years ago. I rented one in Costa Rica to haul around a film crew for a few weeks. It's the ideal vehicle for off-roading in the bush. Only an old-school aluminum flat panel Land Rover is better, and that's arguable. The engine in the Toyota is better.

Very tough vehicle. But also very tough on the occupants with a hard and very noisy ride. Not at all pleasant to drive at speed on a highway. It's really designed to crawl at low speed up and down hill on muddy back roads, crossing shallow streams in 4WD, and it excels at that. If that's what you're gonna use it for, then go for it! As a city car it sucks, but it does look cool.


----------



## inferno (Feb 28, 2020)

hey guys its seems this is taking off now in northern europe. 7 in sweden, many in italy, many in germany etc etc. 
are we ****ed now or what?

there are so many controversies with this virus its hard to make out whats what.

personally i'm a bit sceptical. first and foremost in hubei province the air pollution is massive, some years this has been the worst polluted area in the world. so that people get pneumonia and die because if it might not be that out of the ordinary there. 

also in some cultures ground up tiger penis or ground up whatever could b regarded as medicine, and if medicine similar to this has been given a certain % of the population that certain % might not be in the best overall shape. 
and might be more sensitive to all kinds of viruses, or is it virii?

there are reports of people getting positively diagnosed with this that had 0 problems, they were not sick, and had no effects of it. then i'd ask, are they really sick then? i mean if you have a disease but you never get sick do you then actually have a disease? isnt the whole thing with having a disease that you actually feel sick? at least a little. 

but then again it could be just as bad as the news report it to be. i dont really know.

the regular flu kills like 100000 each year and this is not near that yet. officially at least. so should one wait until the official figures is over 100000 before one starts to worry? i dont know. 

my usual approach to the annual doomsday thingy is to: 1 do nothing. 2 wait and see. it has worked out pretty well for over 35 years now. 

i have done some prepping though. i got 4kg of spaghetti last week. if the shtf...you never know.


----------



## inferno (Feb 28, 2020)

worst thing about this is that i think i have already had this virus. back in early dec i got some virus that spread down to my lungs, felt like my ribs were cracked on one side and muscles torn. and it hung around until mid january then just disappeared, i was out of commission for about 1 week in the beginning. i can very well imagine this can kill people, like older and already sick people. it was no joke. i just kept riding my bike though. can't let **** bring you down.


----------



## Caleb Cox (Feb 28, 2020)

The virus is a pathogen, which has the possibility of replicating to a point that it causes the constellation of symptoms known as disease. Coronavirus is not going to be the killer of mankind. Panic is at least as dangerous as the contagion. Go out, buy stuff and have fun, get exposed and bolster your immunity. That's all we can do until vaccines are developed.


----------



## inferno (Feb 28, 2020)

i'm not in panic but i am kinda worried. but then again you never know if its really as bad as they say. 
last time they pumped out a vaccine here many people got narcolepsy, so i say let the politicians take the vaccine first, and then they can report back if its good or bad after a year. thats the most fair for all of us imo.


----------



## ModRQC (Feb 28, 2020)

Respect the basics is all you can do. Stay alert to the spread, wash your hands and all that but don’t panic. 

When it will get in your country, because it most probably will by the state of things, avoid clusters of people, and contacts in general as much as possible, but then again this is just logical and avoidance shall be dealt in common sense, not mania or panic.


----------



## inferno (Feb 29, 2020)

At first, I was afraid, I was petrified
Kept thinking, I could never live without you by my side
But then I spent so many nights thinking, how you did me wrong
And I grew strong and I learned how to get along

And so you're back from outer space
I just walked in to find you here with that sad look upon your face
I should have changed that stupid lock
I should have made you leave your key
If I'd known for just one second you'd be back to bother me

Go on now, go, walk out the door, just turn around now
'Cause you're not welcome anymore
Weren't you the one, who tried to hurt me with goodbye?
Did you think I'd crumble? Did you think I'd lay down and die?


----------



## M1k3 (Feb 29, 2020)

.


----------



## Michi (Feb 29, 2020)

M1k3 said:


> .


That's very interesting, I never would have guessed!


----------



## ModRQC (Feb 29, 2020)

inferno said:


> At first, I was afraid, I was petrified
> Kept thinking, I could never live without you by my side
> But then I spent so many nights thinking, how you did me wrong
> And I grew strong and I learned how to get along
> ...



Nah think you’ll be quite fine as will most people. Just go sharpen some steel and cut some produce. Whatever you use to do. Rest will take care of itself.


----------



## ModRQC (Feb 29, 2020)

M1k3 said:


> .



Most revealing indeed!


----------



## lowercasebill (Feb 29, 2020)

As i sit here recovering from the flu, grateful that i did not die.....
The best way to protect yourself from epidemic viruses is to understand how they are transmitted. The common misconception is sneezing droplets. Viruses are spread by fomites. Inanimate objects i.e. door knobs escalator rails the stylus at the check out . if t he virus shows up in your area hand sanitizer and do not touch your face (or anything else un sanitized
For example you enter the grocery store take the hand wipes to grab the cart.. You need to use the mens room sanitize your hands before unzipping use a paper towel to open the door to leave. Pretend you are a surgeon sterile technique. My ex was a registered dietician really intelligent like valedictorian etc. She has a stylus with her so she doesn't touch the one at the checkout.
I will leave hoarding/prepper comments to others. However the Japanese are hording toilet tissue. I dont know why.


----------



## Michi (Feb 29, 2020)

lowercasebill said:


> For example you enter the grocery store take the hand wipes to grab the cart.


Right. And almost certainly, none of these things will make any difference.

All it takes is one person sneezing or coughing within five or ten meters of you. That person produces a cloud of microscopic droplets that, within seconds, expand into a sphere with something like several hundred cubic metres of volume. A cubic metre contains one million cubic centimetres, each of which contains tens of thousands of individual viruses.

The next breath you take will move tens of thousands of individual viruses right into your lungs. Thereafter, things are up to your immune system.

I would like to not have to rain on the party, but what you suggest does not work. What _does_ work is not exposing yourself to infection. If you think you are OK now, the most reliable way to continue to be OK is to stay at home and avoid contact with other people as much as possible.

We'll have a vaccine eventually. But that will take time. More time than we can afford right now.


----------



## Xenif (Feb 29, 2020)

Local Chinese population in toronto raided Costco for rice yesterday. I just checked and I only have 120 lbs of rice reserve (80lb med grain calrose 40lb long grain milagrosa), better go fight people for rice later today, this is why this is a great thread, I know what knife to bring


----------



## lowercasebill (Feb 29, 2020)

Coughing and sneezing are not flu symptoms the are symptoms of the common cold. That said your point is valid as flu sufferers exhale the virus and it stays suspended. Short of wearing a mask or staying home your best hope is hand sanitation. 
Time to get dressed and go buy rice and toilet paper


----------



## Midsummer (Feb 29, 2020)

Michi said:


> Right. And almost certainly, none of these things will make any difference.
> 
> All it takes is one person sneezing or coughing within five or ten meters of you. That person produces a cloud of microscopic droplets that, within seconds, expand into a sphere with something like several hundred cubic metres of volume. A cubic metre contains one million cubic centimetres, each of which contains tens of thousands of individual viruses.
> 
> ...



Interesting points and as usual nicely illustrated. It is clear you have an engineering background. Though it appears your public health education could use some work. There is theory and there is practice.

The 5- 10 meter radius you suggest is an idealize/theoretic estimate. And like any theorized estimate it needs modification with experience. SARS-CoV2 (the virus that causes CoVD-19) is new. But there are many, many years of experience with coronavirus transmission data. WHO and CDC recommend a 1 meter distance from a potential person/ source of infection.

If someone want to avoid others by 30 meters. They will be pretty well protected against transmission through droplets but not against fomites.

"I would like to not have to rain on the party, but what you suggest does not work." Actually the public health measures Bill has suggested have been shown to work in practice with similar types of infection. I would like to believe that the recommendations of all of the World class virologist, the World Health Organization and the CDC are not bunk. I would prefer not to believe that this is some sort of conspiracy.

Cleaning you hands and potentially infected surfaces, not touching your face behaviors have been consistently shown to be effective in this type of outbreak. The coronavirus can remain on objects (like doorknobs) for days to possible weeks (again experience with the corona class of virus) and it is inactivated by common hygiene measures; so the idea of washing your hands, potentially infected surfaces, not touching your face etc. is absolutely appropriate.

ETA on a vaccine that can be released to public at large is a minimum of about 12- 14 months.


----------



## ModRQC (Feb 29, 2020)

Of course they are important and essential measures. Stop thinking air contamination for a second, because there are 10 millions people in Wuhan, which is NOT the biggest city in the world for that amount of people. The radius suggested makes it likely that they would have a couple millions infected at least, especially as it is a transit city where a lot of people use the commutes. 

Covid is confirmed closer to MERS as already mentioned. It is much more virulent, but less likely to kill than MERS or SARS.

MERS wasn't much virulent because it attacked specific lung cell, very dangerous with infants, elders, and people with preexisting respiratory problems or other forms of lung diseases, but not quite so for the bulk of relatively healthy, in between infancy and old age people.

MERS was however more likely to infect even healthy adults if they were in clusters where contact with the infected people was close enough and frequent enough that they would accumulate exposures and eventually move from asymptomatic carriers to symptomatic, and in turn weakening their respiratory system until it could take full hold of the lower lung cells. We're not talking breathing the same air here as much as LIVING in the same air, but also touching the same objects, each other, and being in contact with bodily fluids of any carrier, sweat included.

Thus what we know of any type of infection is to keep your hands clean, and avoid touching your face. A virus spreading is a chain of contamination, just like food being processed could be contaminated at every single point of the process. You are a chain of contamination yourself when you ignore the common sense to keep yourself clean and your direct environment clean.

Then yes, just like MERS, Covid is liking clusters. Started in a market, worked mightily fast in Wuhan because it is a transit center and highly populated city, then the pattern of its spread followed clusters of people yet again as they were travelling from China - ships, some religious group, and the likes.

So don't be part of the chain of infection with common sense sanitary measures, and avoid CLUSTERS of people. Not your dear mother who lives alone up the country, but I would certainly avoid any transit space, as well as fast-foods and restaurants, markets, shopping centers and the likes.


----------



## M1k3 (Feb 29, 2020)

Michi said:


> That's very interesting, I never would have guessed!





ModRQC said:


> Most revealing indeed!



I posted something. Then changed my mind.


----------



## ModRQC (Feb 29, 2020)

M1k3 said:


> I posted something. Then changed my mind.



Why would you do that? Sure your point is interesting.


----------



## M1k3 (Feb 29, 2020)

To off-topic.


----------



## ModRQC (Feb 29, 2020)

Off-topic is the very essence of a good forum... sometimes it sucks but it's also the basis of many good discussions...


----------



## M1k3 (Feb 29, 2020)

C'est la vie


----------



## Matus (Feb 29, 2020)

M1k3 said:


> To off-topic.



I’ll let you to be the judge on that


----------



## bahamaroot (Mar 1, 2020)

inferno said:


> ...the regular flu kills like 100000 each year and this is not near that yet...


Compare number of flu cases to number of deaths related and number of CoVD-19 cases to number of deaths related and the CoVD-19 virus is 20 times more likely to kill you than the flu. The CoVD-19 virus may never reach the number of infected as the yearly flu though.


----------



## Michi (Mar 1, 2020)

bahamaroot said:


> CoVD-19 virus is 20 times more likely to kill you than the flu


While this may be true (I haven't done the research), the mortality rate from COVID-19 seems to be around 2-3%, and that apparently is mostly for people who are old or have a pre-existing respiratory condition. Given that, dying from an infection is unlikely for most people.

It's still no joke getting infected though. It'll be a very miserable two to three weeks of being extremely sick, with fever, cough, sore throat, etc. Think of a having a really bad cold on steroids.


----------



## bahamaroot (Mar 1, 2020)

The current death rate globally for the coronavirus is about 3.4%. The flu has an average death rate of less than .2%. But the COVID-19 virus may never be as widespread as the flu either so those numbers can have little meaning when comparing the two at this point in time.


----------



## PalmRoyale (Mar 1, 2020)

My big ass machete will split open zombie skulls very nicely


----------



## ModRQC (Mar 2, 2020)

It is useless to compare SARS, MERS and COVID with the flu (Influenza of any type, mostly Type A) or common cold (human rhinovirus, human coronavirus, etc...). 

The flu is another family entirely, and none of its species are really dangerous to humans statistically with the Spanish flu perhaps the only exception, but estimated around 2-3% fatality rate just like COVID. Flu A kills a lot each year but the ratio is minimal and of course deaths are mostly always associated with other corollaries such as extreme temperatures, already weakened respiratory system, extreme poverty/improper care available, improper hygiene in general... Conditions that make people much weaker towards ANY type of illness whatsoever as well as they can be fatal "of themselves" - hypothermia, dehydration, dysentery and whatnot.

The common cold, even those of the human coronavirus, are not zoonotic viruses like COVID/SARS/MERS but strictly human. Another ballpark entirely and much benign. 

Even comparing SARS to MERS is useless, two entirely different species within the family.

Now, like the flu, any potent virus will kill more of the aforementioned at risk population than it will kill healthy adults; then again, all coronavirus of zoonotic provenance to date presented much more risks EVEN to healthy adults than Flu A, while also being about 10-20 times more fatal.

It is disturbing, but panic, ill-comparisons and rumors make it much worse than what it is right now. Stop thinking you're doomed, but also stop with rationales that do not apply. See the thing for what it is, not what you fear it might become, not what you hope it will end up to be.


----------



## inferno (Mar 3, 2020)

today i was at the store, hoarding. hoarded 5 beers in total. gonna come in handy for doomsday! i have front row seats.
i cant believe this is actually getting momentum now in europe. i would never have guessed.


----------



## lowercasebill (Mar 3, 2020)

I too am hording. On leap day knob creek bourbon was on sale for $20 with an additional 10% off. Normally $33. 
I bought 8


----------



## VICTOR J CREAZZI (Mar 3, 2020)

inferno said:


> i cant believe this is actually getting momentum now in europe. i would never have guessed.


Which? The virus, or the social reaction to the possible problem.


----------



## inferno (Mar 3, 2020)

the actual virus


----------



## Nemo (Mar 3, 2020)

It's almost impossible to stop a virus that is transmissible before any symptoms show.


----------



## Matus (Mar 3, 2020)

Well, it just reached our county. First infected person is at home isolation.


----------



## ModRQC (Mar 3, 2020)

That’s how I wish all untouched countries will have the chance to proceed.

Mine was reached for a while but so far well-contained, if not completely. Two new cases in Ontario today, still only one in Quebec where I am, 30 total for Canada. About 1/1,000,000 country wide is minor but that new cases are still being reported means containment is to be reassessed daily.

Best wishes to everyone of course. The global situation means much more to me than the local news. This has to be contained everywhere, and hearing of good news on that subject makes me glad.


----------



## inferno (Mar 3, 2020)

we have 9 around me i think (or was it 5). all from italy supposedly. i think this number will explode though in the next week. its about 24-25 now here but it takes a while until people actually feel sick... so. and when that happens who knows how many they could have contacted. could easily be 1000 by next week if i could guess. or even more.

if they gonna isolate 1000 people here with respirators and such, well lets just say thats not gonna happen. no capacity.


----------



## lowercasebill (Mar 3, 2020)

I typed this hours ago and have been sitting it i will post now in hopes that it is acceptable

The real trick is to avoid exposure.
That said my older son came to visit said he wasn't feeling well.
So much for avoidance7
On a more serious note as i sit here in my pajamas on day 6 of the flu.. I have done my research on corona and have a plan if it comes here. I am in the high risk category and will self quarantine as i would not survive. Never hurts to have a plan.
I know all the flu facts. Probably 10 years since the last time. I now understand (different than knowing) why the old die from the flu. 
Is there any interest in a "what would you do if it came to your area thread?" Please be tolerant... I am bored to tears and i am on nicotine lozenges coffee upsets my stomach limited bourbon and stuck to the sofa.
Based on the last 3 posts i think it is time to access the collective wisdom of this forum


----------



## inferno (Mar 3, 2020)

i'm not so sure you can sit it out. i mean really sit it out. it could take years until it fully disappears.


----------



## M1k3 (Mar 3, 2020)




----------



## ModRQC (Mar 3, 2020)

Please do create such a thread if you feel inclined, I’ll follow you there.

That being said, being older isn’t a necessary doom, just statistically worse as a population. 

You should thus assess this more like are you healthy, not exposed in a manner you cannot control, have access to care, and well fed/housed/prepared? If you say yes to half of that you’re already not so bad relatively to those that are truly at risk, three of that is fine, four of that makes it very unlikely it will kill you.


----------



## lowercasebill (Mar 3, 2020)

You are absolutely right .
The best response is to quote my younger son from last Thurs.
"Dad, you are not in good health if it gets any worse have the neighbors take you to the hospital"
I will be well fed warm housed etc i will start a thread and elaborate.


----------



## inferno (Mar 3, 2020)

lowercasebill i think just good old common sense and hygiene goes a long way. 
simple things like never putting your fingers in your eyes, mouth or face goes a long way. 
I never do this because i have contact lenses, and if i do this i get eye infections. have not had an eye infection for the last 15 years. so i guess it works.


----------



## ModRQC (Mar 3, 2020)

That's the spirit... and my phrasing was bad. Even with only half those conditions in your favor it is still VERY UNLIKELY to die of it. Even more unlikely if you're not in China or Italy. Already, your country is probably controlling borders and transits closely and quarantine all travelers from countries where the virus has already spread in a more or less contained manner (Italy, Iran, France for example).

Listen guys, even considering that JUST Wuhan would reach 100,000 cases of itself, that would be about 3,000 deaths, but on the whole, 3,000/10,000,000 population is but 0.03% in the worst epicenter, where containment is a real problem still.

In my country, as another extreme entirely, even an old sickly chain smoking fingers licking bastard is quite likely to not only not get infected, but surely not even die if he is. Is that more of a human way to express my point without condemning people to die on four rather general criterias?

Be well people, don't worry so much, stay alert, and like me, keep hoping for the best GLOBAL containment, because that's what this is ALL about.


----------



## ModRQC (Mar 3, 2020)

And Inferno, unless global pandemic is NOT contained, which so far it is for most infected countries, it isn't a question of years at all. When contained, infected people will mostly be ok, some will die, and then it will be done with. 

Global containment is the way to look at this and I will be quite worried only if it gets out of hand, truly out of hand, even within a country that seemed to be quite well contained. That will sound the real alarm, for me.


----------



## inferno (Mar 3, 2020)

i think if suddenly a few 1000 gets this in any country then the hospitals will be at overcapacity. and then it could go either way there for a few months. 

in my country i feel the health care systems is just another "the emperors new clothes" and has been for the last 10 years at least. looks good on the outside though. not so much substance if you dig a bit deeper. i feel almost all european countries are similary mismanaged to some degree. i would be nice to be proven wrong though.


----------



## lowercasebill (Mar 3, 2020)

inferno said:


> lowercasebill i think just good old common sense and hygiene goes a long way.
> simple things like never putting your fingers in your eyes, mouth or face goes a long way.
> I never do this because i have contact lenses, and if i do this i get eye infections. have not had an eye infection for the last 15 years. so i guess it works.


That and hand sanitation. And short of staying home... 
And while the Japanese hoard toilet paper we should be hoarding hand sanitizer. My market was sold out of hand wipes sunday. Cdc recommendations came out Sat.


----------



## ModRQC (Mar 3, 2020)

Maniacally washing hands might not help if you don't do the maniacal routine at the right moment. Hand sanitizer/hand wipes will be good when going back home; before entering your car, or after exiting the commutes but before entering home, you might want to wash hands. Then again once home wash completely using full blown soap and hot water. Then you're ok if home is ok. Then as you leave next day, no need to wash them until settled at work, as well as your principal tools/direct environment. If you work public, then keep them sanitized through each contact or wear gloves, then before leaving for lunch. During lunch, use the same set of precautions if it applies, that is, if you suspect none of the coworker has done what you do. If you're not at ease trusting anything, go back to your car to eat, because if you apply the wash hands routine before entering your car each time, and sanitize steering/shifter/radio and the likes once in a while in extra precaution, the inside of your car is a haven - that until a hundred infected people are coughing outside in the vicinity, not likely to happen yet, even in China. This is no horror movie, no zombie apocalypse, but real life: look at the streets in Wuhan - totally deserted mostly. Then the afternoon, using the same routine: sanitize your tools/environment one more time, keep your hands clean, avoid touching your face, until you leave and wash hands before entering your car/after the commutes, and after entering home. Keep knobs clean at home as a daily basis, and all washing areas sanitized as well. Wash everyday clothes every day. Create a routine where you enter home, cross as least space as possible moving as little air as possible before removing clothes/put away clothes for washing, wash yourself completely, throw all toilet articles with the clothes to wash, and do so immediately. 

This here is the critical, I'm in a country where infection is spreading even around me, routine of hands and environment. Far from what I'm doing yet: this is maniacal, but in the right way to be maniacal when infection is spreading around and you have to leave home.


----------



## lowercasebill (Mar 3, 2020)

Do what you have to do. Be safe.


----------



## pjotr (Mar 4, 2020)

From an editorial in the _New England Journal of Medicine



If one assumes that the number of asymptomatic or minimally symptomatic cases is several times as high as the number of reported cases, the case fatality rate may be considerably less than 1%. This suggests that the overall clinical consequences of Covid-19 may ultimately be more akin to those of a severe seasonal influenza (which has a case fatality rate of approximately 0.1%) or a pandemic influenza (similar to those in 1957 and 1968) rather than a disease similar to SARS or MERS, which have had case fatality rates of 9 to 10% and 36%, respectively.2

Click to expand...

https://www.nejm.org/doi/full/10.1056/NEJMe2002387_


----------



## bahamaroot (Mar 8, 2020)

Doesn't have a deep pocket clip though...


----------



## inferno (Mar 10, 2020)

inferno hamono presents: _*ebolamaster ultra*_. 
dont leave home without it!


----------



## parbaked (Mar 14, 2020)

Bernal is having a special: Free Purcell with purchase of a "Personal Space" knife over 300mm:
https://www.instagram.com/p/B9pGPlHJxfn/


----------

